# Rockport/Port A June 24-July 5



## Loggerhead (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm gonna be down in the area with the family and you can't be down there without doing a little fishing, right? If any of y'all will be in the area and wanna meet up for some walk in wading, let me know. This will be my first time fishing the area, but have a few ideas on spots I would like to hit. I'll have my kayak along as well so that offers another option.


----------

